# Pergola footings.



## Noprofit Ltd. (Aug 31, 2011)

Building a pergola with 6x6 posts onto a 4" thick slab. Have post saddles but wondering if drilling a 5/8" hole in the slab for the saddles is such a good idea. A thin slab like that would probably be more prone to cracking over time with the hole through it. Wouldn't it be better for the concrete to just cut the bar off the saddle and PL or epoxy the saddle to the concrete? It's not like this thing will ever move, barring a 9.5 earthquake .


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

No.


----------



## Noprofit Ltd. (Aug 31, 2011)

Morning Wood said:


> No.


Oh. Gee thanks for that. Care to elaborate?


----------



## Noprofit Ltd. (Aug 31, 2011)

Maybe I'll go with Simpson stand off post bases. Those are easier on the concrete.


----------



## TNM (Feb 26, 2012)

*Tnm*

Just wondering, how large a Pergola are we talking about? 4'X4' or 16'X16'


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Cut the slab and pour footing and there will not be a problem.


----------



## Noprofit Ltd. (Aug 31, 2011)

TNM said:


> Just wondering, how large a Pergola are we talking about? 4'X4' or 16'X16'


20x10, but sloping back to about 2 feet. I see so many that don't have any visible post saddles, looks like they are just standing in the concrete directly... What is going on there?


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

CrpntrFrk's got it, put a footing under each post.

You can mount a 1/4" thick chunk of flat iron iron in the wet concrete footing, cut a vertical notch in your post to receive the iron, then through bolt - wood:metal:wood. By overdrilling, you can recess the bolt head and nut/washer into the post to make them less visible.

Build so water flows away from post bases.

Mac


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Try THIS link, I don't know if it helps because we don't know where you are.
Be so kind as to give us location, better yet, put it in your signature.

Andy.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Built this one for my folks- mono ftngs in slab.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Ninjaframer said:


> Built this one for my folks- mono ftngs in slab.


As far as i can tell on my phone that is beautimus


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Thanks, it turned out nice.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

BuiltByMAC said:


> CrpntrFrk's got it, put a footing under each post.
> 
> You can mount a 1/4" thick chunk of flat iron iron in the wet concrete footing, cut a vertical notch in your post to receive the iron, then through bolt - wood:metal:wood. By overdrilling, you can recess the bolt head and nut/washer into the post to make them less visible.
> 
> ...


Sweet idea!


----------



## Noprofit Ltd. (Aug 31, 2011)

Ninjaframer said:


> Built this one for my folks- mono ftngs in slab.


Looks good but aren't 4x4 posts a bit light for that much wood load?


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Noprofit Ltd. said:


> Looks good but aren't 4x4 posts a bit light for that much wood load?


I'm surprised you wrote, _"Looks good but aren't 4x4 posts a bit light for that much wood load?"_ and that you want to build a 20' x 10' pergola *on top of *a 4" thick slab of concrete in the same thread. :whistling


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Noprofit Ltd. said:


> Looks good but aren't 4x4 posts a bit light for that much wood load?


I sure don't think so. There stabilized by the corbels and rail.


----------



## Hand Drive (Sep 6, 2011)

Noprofit Ltd. said:


> Building a pergola with 6x6 posts onto a 4" thick slab. Have post saddles but wondering if drilling a 5/8" hole in the slab for the saddles is such a good idea. A thin slab like that would probably be more prone to cracking over time with the hole through it. Wouldn't it be better for the concrete to just cut the bar off the saddle and PL or epoxy the saddle to the concrete? It's not like this thing will ever move, barring a 9.5 earthquake .


^ This.

footings are required for point loads. 4" concrete is for patios and sidewalks only.....


----------



## Sampietro (Apr 14, 2011)

Noprofit Ltd. said:


> Building a pergola with 6x6 posts onto a 4" thick slab. Have post saddles but wondering if drilling a 5/8" hole in the slab for the saddles is such a good idea. A thin slab like that would probably be more prone to cracking over time with the hole through it. Wouldn't it be better for the concrete to just cut the bar off the saddle and PL or epoxy the saddle to the concrete? It's not like this thing will ever move, barring a 9.5 earthquake .


That would never pass inspection where I live and I have to assume it would not pass where you are too. Since you are talking about earthquakes!


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

The one in my pic has 18x18x12 mono ftngs under those retro post bases that you drill and sink a red head into. I like those better than the wet bases for some things because there adjustable.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Try THIS link, I don't know if it helps because we don't know where you are.
> Be so kind as to give us location, better yet, put it in your signature.
> 
> Andy.


That may fly, we also have a local rule that waives a frost footing for small freestanding structures with an eave hieght 10ft or less.

But........An open pergola can be sheathed & roofed later which triggers a higher danger so an inspector may make a judgement call to cover all the bases.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

jb4211 said:


> That stuff about the forum police. Maybe I got it wrong but you seemed to set someone straight quick. I think the post was removed tho.


Yeah. That guy had an issue with the rules. I am simply a lowly participator.


----------

